# Tivo Android App Downloading Shows



## bsc77 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey all, I have a Roamio hooked up via CAT6 to my ASUS Dark Knight router and my Tivo app is installed on a Samsung Galaxy S5.

I have always had issues while trying to download (not stream) shows to my phone. I commute on the train and it would be great to get this working. I constantly get download failed errors, the latest says error 41:4.

I can sometimes get a show to download to the phone but it generally will take 3-5 tries. It also takes a really long time. I can download the same show from Amazon on my phone in minutes, Tivo takes closer to 30-40 minutes (when it works).

Any suggestions on how to fix this? Thanks so much.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Did you update to the newest app version?


----------



## bsc77 (Jun 17, 2009)

jrtroo said:


> Did you update to the newest app version?


I'm running 3.2.0 which is the latest android version.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are you downloading via wifi at home or are your out of home? Do you have a Roamio Plus/Pro with built in stream or a Basic with a standalone Stream?


----------



## bsc77 (Jun 17, 2009)

Dan203 said:


> Are you downloading via wifi at home or are your out of home? Do you have a Roamio Plus/Pro with built in stream or a Basic with a standalone Stream?


This is at home over wifi , I've tried 2.4 and 5 ghz and get the same result. It's a Roamio plus.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

I had to take that new one out today from my S5 (I had 3.1 backed up, NO TRUSTY TIVO). Out of Network Streaming was horrible. Kept buffering and audio running with frozen video until it caught up in "fast mode"...LOL and also kept stopping constantly. I was in the casino. I use it a lot when I am there so I know it was the app. As soon as i restored the old version it started working much better. Even though they have a small bandwidth in there, it was doing it constantly with the new version. TIVO DEVELOPMENT...

Also when did the Android version get the capability to download? It never did before. I used to laugh because the rotten apple app allowed downloads, but who has a rotten apple with a big enough storage (no sdcards in rotten apples!!!)? Can you tell I am a programmer type who hates IOS??? *OH APPLE...*.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Have seen the same issue D/L'ing shows locally on a Nexus 6 running latest Android and Tivo app, so it's not just you. It doesn't just affect D/Ls btw, streaming is almost universally unreliable OOH.

The app continues to be crap, and Tivo plus whoever they contract with continue to have no clue on how to write good network code. The app bombs out partially through stuff all the time.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Are the channels H.264?


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

slowbiscuit said:


> Have seen the same issue D/L'ing shows locally on a Nexus 6 running latest Android and Tivo app, so it's not just you. It doesn't just affect D/Ls btw, streaming is almost universally unreliable OOH.
> 
> The app continues to be crap, and Tivo plus whoever they contract with continue to have no clue on how to write good network code. The app bombs out partially through stuff all the time.


At least it works and they did fix the "root" block (after many complaints I am sure...many from ME!). It actually does work well a lot of the time when on good wifi on both ends or even with a good 4G speed. Thankfully we android users are able to restore apps, not like those poor souls who have rotten apples out there, where the backup does NOT backup apps...How rediculous!!! LOL.

It is actually amazing what it is doing. Going from phone to tivo server to home tivo and all the way back the same way. Probably does it the same way for In Network Streaming, how stupid is that? But I never stream at home to a 5" device OR a 10" one either...LOLOLOL.

You are absolutely right. They are as clueless on the app as they are on parts of the tivo software. Let's see how long it takes them to put another one out. I was going to make a report, but frankly I am sick of reporting things to them. THEY ARE USELESS.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> Have seen the same issue D/L'ing shows locally on a Nexus 6 running latest Android and Tivo app, so it's not just you. It doesn't just affect D/Ls btw, streaming is almost universally unreliable OOH.
> 
> The app continues to be crap, and Tivo plus whoever they contract with continue to have no clue on how to write good network code. The app bombs out partially through stuff all the time.





samccfl99 said:


> At least it works and they did fix the "root" block (after many complaints I am sure...many from ME!). It actually does work well a lot of the time when on good wifi on both ends or even with a good 4G speed. Thankfully we android users are able to restore apps, not like those poor souls who have rotten apples out there, where the backup does NOT backup apps...How rediculous!!! LOL.
> 
> It is actually amazing what it is doing. Going from phone to tivo server to home tivo and all the way back the same way. Probably does it the same way for In Network Streaming, how stupid is that? But I never stream at home to a 5" device OR a 10" one either...LOLOLOL.
> 
> You are absolutely right. They are as clueless on the app as they are on parts of the tivo software. Let's see how long it takes them to put another one out. I was going to make a report, but frankly I am sick of reporting things to them. THEY ARE USELESS.


I am not a heavy user of the TiVo Android app, but I did not have any issues downloading several shows from my Roamio (with a stand alone stream) & Bolt to my LG tablet (Android 5.0.2) in home with the current 3.2 TiVo app.

My DSL provides less than 1Mbps upload speeds so I don't expect much from out of home streaming/downloading but have tested the current app with my Roamio and was able to download one test show. Out of home streaming messed up after about 10 minutes, but it appeared to be a temp network issue (I was at McDonald's) and was able to complete the test download after that.

Just for the record, streaming in home requires the app connect to the TiVo servers to work properly but streaming stays local it does not go through TiVo servers. I have disconnect my phone line from my DSL modem while streaming and I can continue to stream that show without issues. However I can not start another one until I connect to the Internet again.

This requirement to have access to TiVo's servers has likely caused problems both with these apps and the DVRs in general.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

atmuscarella said:


> Just for the record, streaming in home requires the app connect to the TiVo servers to work properly but streaming stays local it does not go through TiVo servers.


That is very interesting. Goes thru router when In Network Streaming. I am amazed that they did it that way, which is the proper way. Thanks.

I guess they just added the download option with 3.2. It never was in any android app before and have complained about it. I guess now I am going to have to update it again and try it In network just for the heck of it to see what comes down to the phone...and then reinstall 3.1...LOL. Thanks for the fun project!!!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Are the channels H.264?


Some are, some aren't. There is no discernable reason when/if stream on the Roamio is going to bomb out for me, either D/L'ing or streaming remotely. And resetting stream usually doesn't help.

And it still puts up that same old stupid error saying to start setup again even though that isn't the issue, nor can you run setup remotely anyway.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

Well I must apologize. I never even saw the download option in the previous V3.1 to begin with...LOL. 

So I got a couple of questions. 

The app says the downloaded video is 153MB and the recording on the tivo is 2.7GB according to KMTTG as is the one created on my PC. Even if I save it as a WMV file with Windows Live Movie Maker, it only compresses to 793MB. That is some compression the tivo app does!

Also the app of course does not know anything about the Ext Sdcard it seems, only the internal. Where the heck is the file and file type, does anyone know? I looked everywhere for it. I searched in Root too, but who knows how reliable the File Mgr apps really are. I know it is using the internal because the app shows the free space, which is the correct amount. I would like to test some more, but I do not want this stupid thing writing on my internal until I know where it actually puts it.

Anyone? It seems silly to even do this to me...LOL. Thanks.


----------

